# question about a part



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

wat is the lil round thing with the two wires coming out of it .. i have one but i have no clue what it was .. nothing in the instruction manuel either


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

looks like a mini-speaker to me you know those which do the system beep. some 
cases got them built in and some mobos and some dont so u get that little addon


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

yeah, i'd have to say it's a speaker as well.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

It's a little peizo- one tier below a cheap speaker, as it can't do anything but buzz, at different tones depending on the voltage of the current being run through it.


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

is it really necessary to have it in my comp?


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

lets say not really, if your system is running stable just forget about it in the beginning id leave it in ( i got one on my mobo so not to worry about it) basically its a little computer voice so if something goes wrong it beeps in different sequences and telling u whats wrong ...


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

if you put it that way kinda scares me not to have it in there .. so i think ill put it in there the next time i open up my computer


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

yeah just plug it in on the mobo, it came with the case so double check in your mobo manual that it doesnt already have one on there.

its just a little safety feature if something goes wrong you look the beeps up and you found your problem


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

alrite thnx a lot guys


----------

